
Show HN: Fit on a Floppy - bbody
https://fitonafloppy.website/
======
bbody
OP here, Fit on a Floppy is something I decided to build for visualizing
website file size. Something for fun after one of those late night domain
purchases.

------
yodon
Next up: registering the canifaxit.com domain.

Take a picture of any object, use DNN classifier to report whether it can be
faxed. Test on watermelon. Equally relevant to modern web development.

~~~
bbody
Granted page size isn't the be all end all for performance but I think it is
definitely a useful metric.

